# lanyard for my EPS



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

I've tried to do a paracord lanyard for my EPS.

Found a tuto on the Tube, then is was very easy.

This one is the cobra style.

I can strech ans unstrech it easily.

The next try will be better.
(I know, it is not real paracord







, I've to buy some!)


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks very Nice! -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

well done!


----------



## brockfnsamson (Aug 25, 2010)

I really like that cord color.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good job Phil.


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for your positive comments.

GreyOwl


----------



## drgreen (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice. Have you tried the king cobra stitch? You basically do another cobra stitch over your existing, it can look really cool if you contrast the paracord colors well.

Also, people who put lanyards on hunting knives like to make the loop at the end of the stitch very small, just enough for the thumb, instead of the wrist. I'm going to try that out looks pretty neat and less of a hassle to thread it through the wrist, not to mention doubling as a palm swell.

Great work GreyOwl.


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

I've got to try this


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Excellente Philippe, I have made one also.
Philly


----------

